# NY DMP allocation dips 5 percent statewide



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

DMP allocation dips 5 percent statewide


By Steve Piatt
Editor
Thursday, July 23, 2009 10:15 AM CDT
Albany - DEC this fall is poised to dole out over 500,000 Deer Management Permits, a figure that's about 5 percent less than last season.

Wildlife biologist Jeremy Hurst said the "target issuance" of 503,900 is down from more than 528,000 last year, with some units seeing an increase and others a decrease this season.

"I can't point to any one particular reason why this year's target is slightly less than last years," he said. "We have a lot of variation throughout the state in terms of deer population objectives and management direction to achieve those objectives. It was really just a smattering of ups and downs this year."

The total DMP allocation doesn't include archery-only units 3S, 4J and 8C, suburban unit 3R or Long Island (WMU 1C). Those units essentially issue DMPs to all applicants or are part of the state's bonus permit system.

The 5 percent decline in DMP numbers follows last year's 13-percent jump. It was the first reduction in DMPs in the past three years.

DEC sharply reduced DMP numbers in 2005 and 2006 on the heels of back-to-back harsh winters that trimmed the deer herd. DEC allocated nearly 700,000 DMPs statewide in 2002, 627,100 in 2003 and 520,890 in 2004.

The DMPs are the driving force behind the management of the state's whitetail numbers. And while over 500,000 seems like a lot of permits, Hurst says that over 557,000 DMPs (including in the bow-only and suburban areas where no target allocation is in place) were distributed last year to get a harvest of 86,417 antlerless deer.

"Success rates varied from one WMU to another, but ranged from 6 percent to a high of 30 percent," he said. "Overall, the success rate on DMPs was 15.5 percent."

Additional antlerless deer are taken through muzzleloader and archery hunting each season.

Typically, residents have a better chance than nonresidents of drawing a DMP in most units, with nonresidents having no chance of drawing a DMP in several units in the state.

In several units, notably in DEC regions 3 and 8, residents have a high probability of securing two permits as DEC looks to keep whitetail numbers in check.

In several WMUs that were targeted for an antler restriction program that was ultimately abandoned by DEC, DMPs will be scarce this fall, Hurst said. In one unit (3A) no tags will be available, while preference points will be required to obtain a permit in three other units (4G, 4O and 4S) that were considered for antler restriction regulations.

Hurst said the lack of available DMPs in some of those units "was one factor" in DEC's decision to scrap the proposal.

"It was one of the key concerns among hunters who hunt primarily for meat,"_Hurst said. "If we went to antler restriction regulations and then had few DMPs available, we would have severly restricted their ability to harvest a deer."

Hurst also reminded hunters of several WMU boundary changes that resulted in the elimination of several units and the reconfiguration of others. Several units will see alterations that could affect a hunters' decision-making process in applying for a DMP.

"It will be important for some hunters to clarify the new WMU boundaries before they apply for a DMP," he said.

Among the key changes:

� hunters in southern and eastern Chenango County and northeastern Broome County accustomed to applying for DMPs in 7M and 7S will see much of that area is now contained within the new WMU 7P.

� similarly, WMU 6K now extends into an area that formerly was 6G, so hunters will need to know which WMU their hunt location is in prior to buying a license and applying for a DMP.

� hunters in Washington County who used to apply for a DMP in 5K, 5N, or 5P will now need to select either 5S or 5T.

� hunters in southwestern Otsego County who used to apply for a DMP in 4N will now need to apply for WMU 4F.

� WMU 6C has been extended south into the Black River Valley of Lewis County, so hunters will now be able to apply for and use DMPs in that unit.

Hunters can learn more about how DEC sets its Deer Management Permit targets online at www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/47743.html .


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

VA2 said:


> DMP allocation dips 5 percent statewide
> 
> 
> By Steve Piatt
> ...


I don't get the things in *bold*..........


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I was in our local gun shop the other day and learned its going to cost me $98 just for the super sportsman with the added DMP. Just crazy. Was going through the areas for the DMP and I couldn't believe that in my area they aren't giving out hardly any permits. So unlike last year and not getting a DMP, I have to apply to one thats not around my area. With all the snow the roads get pretty bad so it probably won't be worth getting the DMP. Just build up my points when I'm declined for my area. lol. Just thought I would share this lol.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Makes you wonder what the DEC is actually managing now-a-days


----------



## drenalinhunter1 (Feb 6, 2009)

i got the new hunting and trapping book and if remember right, it is going to be $10 just to apply for them now..they say that all this extra money they are getting from the new high prices is going to conservation funding, but it's making it harder for the working man to get out there and hunt.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I've decided to not apply for the DMP. With the price as is, I just can't afford to buy it. Just insane.


----------

